# Dog walking availability?



## JimmyTait (Sep 13, 2009)

Greetings, first post.
We are moving to Spain in March 2010 to an area within 30 mins commute of Gib where my partner shall be working. We are coming in October for a week to decide on which area begin the adventure - Estepona and all points South to be considered. My question is based on having a large soft Labrador who is going to require a lunchtime comfort walk/exercise the same as he gets in Scotland. The way it works currently is I work offshore 2 weeks out of 5 and partner works full time business hours and we have a walker for the 2 weeks I am away. Q - are there such services available in most of Spain?
I am sure someone must provide this, but am unsure what the attitude is towards pet care.
Great site so far btw.
Jim


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello!
I don't live in the area you're contemplating, but have found this site of dog walkers in the area. I don't know how it works, other than it looks like they have to register on the site before advertising services. What I mean is I don't know if any kind of vetting (haha) is done beforehand...
In case you can't speak Spanish and can't find your way around the site here is their contact address
paseadorATpaseadordeperrosDOTcom
You could try writing to them in English expaining your situation.
If not it's a case of hanging around parks and asking other dog owners.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JimmyTait said:


> Greetings, first post.
> We are moving to Spain in March 2010 to an area within 30 mins commute of Gib where my partner shall be working. We are coming in October for a week to decide on which area begin the adventure - Estepona and all points South to be considered. My question is based on having a large soft Labrador who is going to require a lunchtime comfort walk/exercise the same as he gets in Scotland. The way it works currently is I work offshore 2 weeks out of 5 and partner works full time business hours and we have a walker for the 2 weeks I am away. Q - are there such services available in most of Spain?
> I am sure someone must provide this, but am unsure what the attitude is towards pet care.
> Great site so far btw.
> Jim


Hi Jimmy 

I live in Estepona town and love it here! there are plenty of places within commuting distance of Gib, but personally I wouldnt move beyond Estepona (heading towards Marbella). Despite the travel from beyond Estepona down to Gib not being that great a distance, with the queues in and out of Gib it becomes a long journey timewise, particularly during the hours when thousands are trying to get onto Gib for work.

But Im sure you will find plenty to look at around Estepona, Sabinillas, Manilva, Casares etc ... most of these areas have local english newspapers (and Spanish ones obviously!) and there are frequently adverts in the classifieds with people offering dog walking services etc .. so I dont think you will have a problem finding someone, particularly at the moment when there are many people looking to earn a little bit of income!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## JimmyTait (Sep 13, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> I live in Estepona town and love it here! there are plenty of places within commuting distance of Gib, but personally I wouldnt move beyond Estepona (heading towards Marbella). Despite the travel from beyond Estepona down to Gib not being that great a distance, with the queues in and out of Gib it becomes a long journey timewise, particularly during the hours when thousands are trying to get onto Gib for work.
> 
> ...


Great news, thank you! We are coming to have a BIG look at Estepona in October as we do not want to be stuck in a tourist trap or isolated up in the hills and the last thing we want is to be on some purpose built GB estate. I fancy the old town area near a small park or at least a stone's throw from the beach. We will be renting on long term. I realise he will have a bit of travelling to do but we have to balance that with living somewhere sociable near shops. Is there an Al Campo nearby or just the Carrfour? Of course if the commute becomes to much we can head towards Gib after 6 months, but I need to be in a town that doesn't have the shutters up in winter


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JimmyTait said:


> Great news, thank you! We are coming to have a BIG look at Estepona in October as we do not want to be stuck in a tourist trap or isolated up in the hills and the last thing we want is to be on some purpose built GB estate. I fancy the old town area near a small park or at least a stone's throw from the beach. We will be renting on long term. I realise he will have a bit of travelling to do but we have to balance that with living somewhere sociable near shops. Is there an Al Campo nearby or just the Carrfour? Of course if the commute becomes to much we can head towards Gib after 6 months, but I need to be in a town that doesn't have the shutters up in winter


Well I still think Estepona is a good place for you! It doesnt close up in winter, but its definitely quieter (which is better in my opinion!) its a proper living, breathing, Spanish town .... obviously more visitors in Summer but these are predominantly spanish, or UK couples, young families ... its not a loud and raucous place that attracts party animals 

We live on the very edge of the town, 10 yards from the beach, 5 minutes walk into the "old" town, and 10 minutes walk to carrefour. All the supermarkets, bars, shops, restuarants are here ....

For Alcampo you need to go to Marbella, about 20/30 minutes drive. 

I think you would like it here 

Sue lane:


----------



## JimmyTait (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent sales pich Sue. We have Polish friends who have a bar in Marbella (oops - edited) so being half way inbetween is where we need to be, at least to begin with as my OH is Polish and will need the contact while I am back in UK working. So when we move in March I can spend my first couple of weeks trying to find a dog walker which give me plenty time. I am quite particular about who take him out and need to 'vet' them as obviously they will need access to the property which is always a risky business when you are new so I ned to be very carefull.
J


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JimmyTait said:


> Excellent sales pich Sue. We have Polish friends who have a bar in Marbella (oops - edited) so being half way inbetween is where we need to be, at least to begin with as my OH is Polish and will need the contact while I am back in UK working. So when we move in March I can spend my first couple of weeks trying to find a dog walker which give me plenty time. I am quite particular about who take him out and need to 'vet' them as obviously they will need access to the property which is always a risky business when you are new so I ned to be very carefull.
> J


Happy hunting J ... and let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.

Sue lane:


----------



## Val43 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello!
> I don't live in the area you're contemplating, but have found this site of dog walkers in the area. I don't know how it works, other than it looks like they have to register on the site before advertising services. What I mean is I don't know if any kind of vetting (haha) is done beforehand...
> In case you can't speak Spanish and can't find your way around the site here is their contact address
> 
> ...



That is a great website Thanks !


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

Suenneil said:


> Well I still think Estepona is a good place for you! It doesnt close up in winter, but its definitely quieter (which is better in my opinion!) its a proper living, breathing, Spanish town .... obviously more visitors in Summer but these are predominantly spanish, or UK couples, young families ... its not a loud and raucous place that attracts party animals
> 
> We live on the very edge of the town, 10 yards from the beach, 5 minutes walk into the "old" town, and 10 minutes walk to carrefour. All the supermarkets, bars, shops, restuarants are here ....
> 
> ...


Hi Sue. You will have to stop being so informative or this could become your full time job, Ha Ha. I have just read your reply to another post and would like to ask you a few things, I would also appreciate any other members input of course  now somethings I wanted to ask are more suited to Private messaging but can't seem to find it, is there none on this site or am I blind? 
Anyway, at the moment I am undecided between San Pedro or Estepona as I am very new to Spain and do not the areas (or anyone for that matter) I noticed you said that in Estepona there are couples and young families, well I am looking for the opposite, I want the best place for a middle aged female divorcee. I want to meet others in the same position, join groups, share activities etc. I thought that with Estepona being so big it might not be as easy to meet such people as in the smaller town of San Pedro, I don't want to be rattling around a big town alone, surrounded by families and children. So what do you think for me Estepona or San Pedro? Also the area where you live sounds just what I am looking for but I don't want to ask you exactly where it is on a public forum, if there is no PM facility, how can I get this info off you? I am also looking for somewhere to stay (even a share) in either of the two places for one month (April) so I can have a good look round before commiting to a 6 month contract, this again is something more suited to private messaging. Help how do I get round that?
Thanks in advance for any help and info from members regarding anything I have mentioned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Hi Sue. You will have to stop being so informative or this could become your full time job, Ha Ha. I have just read your reply to another post and would like to ask you a few things, I would also appreciate any other members input of course  now somethings I wanted to ask are more suited to Private messaging but can't seem to find it, is there none on this site or am I blind?


Sue was lucky enough to get herself a full time job and doesnt come on the forum anymore - altho I still have on facebook lol!! Hopefully there are others around who hopefully will answer your questions altho the only real way to find out if something is going to suit you is to go and have a good nose round. However, renting for short term - under 11 months tends to be expensive during the summer and the holiday season?? Altho you may find something if you pay up front and you choose something that isnt particularly appealing to holiday makers????



Oh and private messaging kicks in after you've made 5 posts, so only a couple of posts to go lol. 

Jo xxx


----------



## lovethesun (Oct 19, 2010)

*Should have read the rules*

Ooops just read that I have to post 5 times before PM is enabled. Also must apologise to Jimmy who started this thread for sending it off topic. JIMMY WANTS A DOG WALKER, OK it's back on thread now  Anyway must dash, got some posting to do so that I can PM.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lovethesun said:


> Ooops just read that I have to post 5 times before PM is enabled. Also must apologise to Jimmy who started this thread for sending it off topic. JIMMY WANTS A DOG WALKER, OK it's back on thread now  Anyway must dash, got some posting to do so that I can PM.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I am in the dog business myself, (we don't do dog walking as a service though I'm afraid!) but I do know a dog trainer in Estepona who may have some info for you for the area specifically - send me a message through this forum if you would like more info as I cannot advertise the service directly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Hi, I am in the dog business myself, (we don't do dog walking as a service though I'm afraid!) but I do know a dog trainer in Estepona who may have some info for you for the area specifically - send me a message through this forum if you would like more info as I cannot advertise the service directly



You can recommend, just not advertise - theres a difference and if you know someone who is good and its in answer to a direct question then thats ok as long as you dont search out the questions and make a habit of it! Its the unsolicited "shouting" about companies on a regular basis for no reason other than to promote a business that we dont allow  We want the forum to be helpful and informative, just not a biased advertising site

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Jo (I try to err on the side of caution lol!!  )

SNIP/

Website Welcome - 4 PAWS DOG SCHOOL SPAIN 

Let he know that Donna from In The Doghouse recommended her for some info - as I say I don't know if she offers dog walking specifically but being a dog trainer in Estepona, she may well have some recommendations for you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Thanks Jo (I try to err on the side of caution lol!!  )
> 
> SNIP/
> 
> ...


Er......... phone numbers arent good, cos very often spambots and all manner of strange things/people can pick those up and cause havoc LOL. I put my mobile number on the forum once and had to change it in the end!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

oh rubbish I am! thanks for the tip


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just though I'd point out that the OP was posting in sept 2009 I think it was, and Sue left the forum due to work commitments and hasn't been seen since! If you PM her you may get a response; then again you may not


----------

